# How did you first start doing saltwater? Anecdotes?



## Caliban (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm curious, as a beginner to fish in general, how all those experienced saltwater keepers out there got started. What size was your first tank? Whad did you have in it? Was it a disaster or a success? What makes you proud thinking back on it? Do you have regrets? Did you keep freshwater fish beforehand, if so, for how long? Have any pictures floating around of your first tank? Is your first tank still around? I'm excited to hear stories!

Hannah


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

Caliban said:


> I'm curious, as a beginner to fish in general, how all those experienced saltwater keepers out there got started. What size was your first tank? Whad did you have in it? Was it a disaster or a success? What makes you proud thinking back on it? Do you have regrets? Did you keep freshwater fish beforehand, if so, for how long? Have any pictures floating around of your first tank? Is your first tank still around? I'm excited to hear stories!
> 
> Hannah


first salty tank was a 29gallon 
what was in it? - a wonderful mix of the wrong stock LOL
total disaster as it crashed but the nice thing about a crash is you learn a lot of valuable things to help in the future....

regrets.... yeah i guess you could say i regret a few things 1st not doing enough research 2nd not listening to more experienced reefers when i has planning. and 3rd not starting with the larger tank i ended with!!

i kept FW for a few years before hand and still do 

if you look at my build thread you will see pix of the old, and the new and the progression up to now..


----------



## Caliban (Oct 12, 2010)

bearwithfish said:


> first salty tank was a 29gallon
> what was in it? - a wonderful mix of the wrong stock LOL
> total disaster as it crashed but the nice thing about a crash is you learn a lot of valuable things to help in the future....
> 
> ...


Does a particularly disastrous member of your stock come to mind? An eel that ate everything, perhaps?


----------

